# newly qualified nurse looking for job down under



## wendymac (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,
does anyone know any agencies who take on newly qualified Scottish nurses or who can sponser them
wendymac


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

wendymac said:


> Hi,
> does anyone know any agencies who take on newly qualified Scottish nurses or who can sponser them
> wendymac


Hi wendymac, I am a midwife and have gained a position through Hays, you can contact [email protected] and ask her as she is the manager-globallink. I'm not sure but i know for the subclass 175/176 you need to have been working in your chosen profession for 12 months. It may be different for other visas though. You could also try Nursing jobs - Medical jobs - Doctor jobs - Healthcare jobs - Nurse jobs - Nursing employment - Healthstaff Recruitment Australia, I'm sure that if you can work from newly qualified there are many hospitals that are willing to sponser you and also some offer relocation packages too. Where about are you looking to move? Hope this helps..


----------



## wendymac (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for answering my thread. Looking to move to perth. Since qualifying in dec 2008 I have worked in a nusing home for 4 months and am currently working in haematology on a temp contract which runs out in oct. There are no jobs in Scotland!
Thanks Wendymac


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

wendymac said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for answering my thread. Looking to move to perth. Since qualifying in dec 2008 I have worked in a nusing home for 4 months and am currently working in haematology on a temp contract which runs out in oct. There are no jobs in Scotland!
> Thanks Wendymac


Hi Wendymac, You will soon have your 12 months practice so you will be fine, you will have no problem finding work in oz as nurses are in demand, so if i were you i would start applying for a visa and go for it. The UK is terrible isn't it, the NHS pays for nurses/midwives etc to do the course and then we can't find a job. Shame on the system as its the patients that suffer in the long term. I originally qualified as a nurse but couldn't get a job i was interested in so decided to do my midwifery, but glad to say as i love it!! best of luck to you..ellisa


----------



## wendymac (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, Yes you are right but the contract i am on at the moment is due to run out in October and there are absolutely no jobs! My oldest son (21) is a joiner, my next son (19) has done 2 years of a roofing apprenticeship, 3rd has done 2 years of culinary arts (chef) and all have been laid off and my 12 year old is still at school. I knew things would get bad but not like this!


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

wendymac said:


> Hi, Yes you are right but the contract i am on at the moment is due to run out in October and there are absolutely no jobs! My oldest son (21) is a joiner, my next son (19) has done 2 years of a roofing apprenticeship, 3rd has done 2 years of culinary arts (chef) and all have been laid off and my 12 year old is still at school. I knew things would get bad but not like this!


Hi wendymac, I'm sorry to hear that, i know its awful, my hubbie is a builder and he has had very little work this year and i know that trying to support your family is so hard at the moment. Are you hoping to go when your contract finishes? and are your children happy to move? If australia is where you want to be i would give an agent a ring and get some advice, the first consultation is usually free. We used visa-go Ltd who are based in Edinburgh and they were excellent. At least you will know where to start...ellisa


----------



## wendymac (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,
Contacted healthcare recruitment who are interested however informed me that I have to sit IELTS english test. What a joke I think it costs £100 and I have to travel to Aberdeen, Glasgow or Edinburgh. I understand that they have to ensure nurses have competent english BUT born and bred in scotland and have a nursing degree! This seems complete NONSENSE or a money making exercise
Wendy


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

wendymac said:


> Hi,
> Contacted healthcare recruitment who are interested however informed me that I have to sit IELTS english test. What a joke I think it costs £100 and I have to travel to Aberdeen, Glasgow or Edinburgh. I understand that they have to ensure nurses have competent english BUT born and bred in scotland and have a nursing degree! This seems complete NONSENSE or a money making exercise
> Wendy


Hi Wendy

I never had to sit the IELTS but it might have changed since then, have you discussed it with an agent as the first contact is usually free and they might be able to point you in the right direction. I was going to have to sit it to make my points up but then i changed to a visa 176, so had enough points. Also try Hays Healthcare who i have gone with.

Good-luck ellisa


----------

